# Similar trawler?



## Thanasis (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi mates I have seen in an island (Aegean sea) this old wooden fishing boat (both sides…trawler). Because I am dealing with traditional vessels… I would like someone to inform me if he has seen a similar vessel to this one. So I can search for her plans.
Many thanks


----------

